# Something you don't always see here: made my own gunstock. (Picture added today)



## godogs57 (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't see too many guys who make their own gunstocks on the forum. I promised Nic a couple of weeks ago I'd post pics here for your critical review. Here is the story:

I had a man who was like a 2nd father to me...we were always into guns, swapping lies, trading, etc. Unfortunately, he developed cancer late in life and it claimed him. Before he passed we did a few more gun trades and purchases at prices agreed upon by he and I beforehand...and he gave me generous payment terms to his widow, who was an absolute sweetie. In the corner of his shop was a nice chunk of walnut that he gave to me with instructions to make a nice gunstock with. He had planted the walnut on his family's farm in upstate South Carolina when he was a boy with intentions to cut down a mature tree later on in life for the lumber. When he finally got around to it, he saved this butt cut for something special. The sentimental value of the wood was off the scale for me, combined with the innate beauty of this particular cut. I took my time and made sure I did it right...no room to mess up on this piece of wood!

It took me a year but I was astounded the first time I bolted the finished product up to a Pre-Garcia Sako 30/06...she was beautiful in my opinion and I wanted to share her with you. 

She shoots under an inch all day long and has claimed a rather nice number of deer in the past few years. I recently refinished her and figured I'd snap a few pics. The finish is a hand-rubbed teak oil finish on top of two coats of Thompson's Water Seal. I took the finish down to 2000 grit sandpaper. One disclaimer: I didn't do the checkering...Lord knows I don't have the patience for that!

Hope you like it! I think my ol buddy Sammy would be proud.






















Found a stabilized knife handle blank from the same cut of wood! Had it stabilized a few years ago and never used it. Some suggested I make a companion knife to go with it...whaddaya think? Got a little bit of figure ...should be just fine.


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 29, 2012)

That's awesome.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2012)

You are a true Old World craftsman, my friend! You do your old friend proud with that rifle stock. It is truly a work of art.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 29, 2012)

What a fantastic piece of work there ! Love the wood an swirl In that wood ...you done good


----------



## Sargent (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful stock and awesome legacy.


----------



## revrandyf (Dec 29, 2012)

Absolutely outstanding!!


----------



## flintlocker (Dec 29, 2012)

Good looking stock, Very nice work!


----------



## ncrobb (Dec 29, 2012)

WOW, what a showing of superb craftsmanship and a great tip of the hat to your friend.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Dec 29, 2012)

All I can say is that is a real work of ART!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## marknga (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful... 
Incredible workmanship and a fine fine tribute to your friend.

Bet it "feels good" everytime you bring it up to your shoulder.

Well done sir.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Dec 29, 2012)

Outstanding work of art from a craftsman.  I know it hold a special place in your heart and soul.  Well done, Sir.  That, my friend, was a special man there.


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 29, 2012)

Truly A work of art. Just gorgeous.  Got any left overs on the wood? Need to make a knife to go with it.   LOL


----------



## Horns (Dec 29, 2012)

You sir did an amazing job on the stock. I feel certain that your friend is smiling while looking down upon it.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 29, 2012)

Magnificent - you did your friend proud.  And Travis had a great idea on the matching knife too!


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 29, 2012)

Great job, beautiful!

John I.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 29, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Magnificent - you did your friend proud.  And Travis had a great idea on the matching knife too!



I got some chunks from that tree and had them stabilized. They were rather plain figured compared to that stump figure in the stock. May give it a whirl and see what happens!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## albridges (Dec 29, 2012)

That is a beauty


----------



## Whiteeagle (Dec 29, 2012)

Outstanding! Truly a piece of art.......Doug


----------



## fishbum2000 (Dec 29, 2012)

Way too nice to take out of the cabinet.


----------



## joe sangster (Dec 30, 2012)

Well done , Hank !


----------



## jigman29 (Dec 30, 2012)

Dude you have some talent


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 31, 2012)

Have to agree with Trav, need to make a companion knife to go with it. Just seems right. Then a takedown tool and rehandle that cleaning rod as well.
Very nice work.  Wouldn't say you don't have the patience for the checkering................inletting a barrelled receiver is not for the impatient by any means. It's just not fun for most folks.


----------



## jbrooker (Dec 31, 2012)

absolutely beautiful work


----------



## Redbow (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome work..


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 31, 2012)

Hank very nice,I have one my dad made for me 50 years ago


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 31, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## River Rambler (Dec 31, 2012)

Phenomenal. Make sure you write that story down before you pass that along to the next lucky owner.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 1, 2013)

Beautiful work Hank.


----------



## Shug (Jan 1, 2013)

Very nice work sir, you have made something to be very proud of


----------



## Fly Rod (Jan 3, 2013)

What a great story and beautiful gun stock....priceless!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 3, 2013)

godogs57 said:


> Found a stabilized knife handle blank from the same cut of wood! Had it stabilized a few years ago and never used it. Some suggested I make a companion knife to go with it...whaddaya think? Got a little bit of figure ...should be just fine.



I think that looks great - I know you will make the knife look awesome!  Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Buckbuster (Jan 3, 2013)

Incredible! You really have something there!


----------



## Ole Crip (Jan 3, 2013)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## pnome (Jan 3, 2013)

Very very nice!   And a crazy nice hunk of wood!


----------



## bg7m (Jan 4, 2013)

Outstanding craftsmanship and a great story to go with it.  I agree, make a knife as a companion to the rifle.


----------



## irishredneck (Jan 4, 2013)

A beautiful story, a beautiful rifle and a beautiful stock. What a great treasure.


----------



## Flhtglen (Jan 5, 2013)

Gorgeous, that is just incredible. What a legacy to your lost friend.


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Jan 5, 2013)

Outstanding job and wonderful story ... the addition of a knife would be an awesome bonus!


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Jan 5, 2013)

Amazing! Icredible craftsmanship. A real work of art. The story makes it that much better. And I must say the knife sounds like it would make a good addition.


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 6, 2013)

Priceless!!


----------



## faceplate66 (Jan 6, 2013)

That is a true work of art!!


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 6, 2013)

Got a blade forged out of W2 steel....figured she would be a good candidate to slap that wood handle on.....stay tuned.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 6, 2013)

Skill, artistry, beautiful and awesome.


----------



## triton (Jan 7, 2013)

Awsome!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 7, 2013)

Simply Stunning.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jan 7, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## bear claw (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 10, 2013)

I think he would be proud of where the wood went, I love it!


----------



## gsu51 (Jan 21, 2013)

Love it


----------

